# Turbinate Reduction & Coblation??



## ms.coderll (Feb 5, 2013)

Please help: I code for an ASC and there is a surgeon who performs Septoplasty (30520) along with Reduction of the Inferior Turbinate using Coblation inferiorly and superiorly (30802) and then following that the inferior turbinates are therapeutically outfractured (30930). 

I see that there is a CCI edit conflict between 30802 and 30930, so which one would you code if you can only code one, I'm confused because one code does not include the other?? I believe you can bill it using modifier 59 however some payors still don't cover it. 

Thanks in advance for help on this one


----------



## paigemwalton@yahoo.com (Feb 5, 2013)

CPT 30802 is for submucosal or intramural inferior turbinates.  If your physician is looking at CPT 30802 and 30930, you code the 30802 as the higher RVU and the 30930 outfracture is part of the that code.  30930 is used if the physician does not state submucous or intramural.  Hope that helps!!  

Make sure to append the -59 modifer to 30802.


----------



## meredith7 (Sep 25, 2013)

*turbinates*

What about 30140? I thought that was for submocus - this can be bilateral
30802 - cant be bilateral its included in the code
30130

I am confused on the difference of the 3


----------

